# Учитель музыки в общеобразовательной школе > Музыкальная копилка > Виртуальная школа >  HotPotatoes6

## svetlana-tyulina

Начнем сначала. Скачайте программу с официального сайта, она в свободном доступе и разрешена для некоммерческого использования. Не забудьте зарегистрировать вашу версию.

Здесь моя версия. В архиве есть доковский файл Hotohelp. Внимательно прочитайте.
http://files.mail.ru/ZD3LTT 
Устанавливаете основной файл с "Картошкой"


Для непосвященных. Программа "Картошка" - интересное средство для создания тестовых заданий 6 типов. Отличается от других  тестовых матриц тем, что ученик никогда не сможет найти  правильные ответы(если вы не оставите исходник на видном месте). Для работы в готовом тесте  или кроссворде не нужен интернет, только установленный браузер( например, "опера" или "Мозилла"), значок теста будет с картинкой браузера. 

Преимущества, по моему мнению, в том, что тест устанавливаете на всех машинах в комп. классе, когда дети придут на информатику, делают ваше задание, у каждого будет неповторимый набор, так как вопросы и ответы перемешиваются прикаждом новом открывании. Нельзя будет спросить им друг у друга, а у тебя какой ответ в 5 вопросе?

Откликнитесь те,  с кем будем дальше "копать картошку"!!!

----------


## анжела508

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯя буду. Спасибо!

----------


## Татьяна Борзухина

> с кем будем дальше "копать картошку"!!!


Со мной!!!

----------


## galusikn

> Откликнитесь те, с кем будем дальше "копать картошку"!!!


Света! А когда надо начинать "копать"?

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Все загрузили программу? Проблем с языком нет? Если на англ., то выбрать сверху опции (англ)-интерфейс(англ)-лоад интерфейс(англ), выбрать в окошке русский. Во вторник первое задание.

----------


## анжела508

> Все загрузили программу?


не поняла.. где?

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Где перевод на русский? Открываем файл с черным фоном, это основное окно программы. На нем куча картошек, сверху написано на панельке "файл. potatoes.выбор.помощь" Если это на английском, то сделайте перевод по порядку "option.interfase.load interfase. russian6. "

Анжела, посмотрела твой кроссворд. Принцип правильный. Надо фон изменить и инструкции на русский перевести.

Начнем с кроссвордов. откройте на основном поле программы картошку с красным фоном. Нажмите "управление сеткой-автоматическая сетка" Наберите слова, которые будут у вас в кроссворде. Нажмите "создать сетку"
http://*********ru/2258645.jpg

Вот что должно получиться
[IMG]http://*********ru/2246357.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Заполняем определения слов, нажав на "определения". Выделив слово, запишите  к нему вопрос.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2243285.jpg[/IMG]

Не забудьте сохранить ваш вариант проекта. Файл-сохрпнить как и название кроссворда, укажите путь, где вы его сохраните. С него начнем завтра.

Отпишитесь, как получилось!!

----------


## анжела508

Можно сохранить как "картошку" . можно сохранить как веб страницу, которую в последствии удобно будет использовать на другом компьютере.Я делала с детьми в классе.



> Если это на английском, то сделайте перевод по порядку "option.interfase.load interfase. russian6. "


Не поняла. не нашла в каком именно окне: файл нет..



> инструкции на русский перевести.


А это не могу. Фон в процессе меняла, но в итоге. почему то вышло так.

----------


## анжела508

Вот новый кроссворд. тема - опера  Цвет добавила. а перевод никак.
И еще почему не показывает все задания одновременно, сразу как в жкрнальных кроссвордах, скажем?

----------


## kozinda1

Скачала "картошку" вот от сюда, попробовала сделать кроссворд, как писала Света, вроде получилось. Не выставляю, т.к. делала на латышском языке  :Smile3:  Жду продолжения! :Yes4:

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Анжела, пока не сделаем весь кроссворд, веб-файл не будем сохранять.
Картинки, как сделать перевод. У меня уже переведен, но изначально было на английском. Слова похожи(опции-интерфейс) Пробуй.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2236963.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2288162.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2271778.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Следующий ход. Название. И обратите внимание на значок изменения конфигурации (под словом "выбор"). Там есть где фантазии разгуляться. И языковым в том числе.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2242085.jpg[/IMG]


Анжела, для тебя подсказка

[IMG]http://*********ru/2290215.jpg[/IMG]

Для всех, кто с нами копает. Переименуйте названия кнопок в закладке "Кнопки", а потом инструкции (вторая закладка)

----------


## анжела508

> Картинки, как сделать перевод.


освоили перевод. спасибо. все получилось (определения внизу). только не перевелось  в самом готовом кроссворде: по горизонтали и т.д.

----------


## musicgeo

> Для всех, кто с нами копает. Переименуйте названия кнопок в закладке "Кнопки", а потом инструкции (вторая закладка)


Света, спасибо огромное! Я решила тоже освоить программку. Всё выполнила по твоей инструкции и теперь жду дальнейших наставлений!

----------


## kozinda1

Светочка, под твоим чутким руководством всё получается! Жду следующих уроков!  :flower:

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Анжела, в готовом кроссворде ничего не изменишь (в веб), только в проекте программы.

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

[IMG]http://*********ru/2231923.jpg[/IMG]

Все кнопки и инструкции набирать самой.

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Светлана! Спасибо за  разъяснения по"Картошке".Всё получилось до "файла конфигурации" Можно для примера, что там надо вписывать?

----------


## анжела508

Попыталась распечатать кроссворд. Получились все белые клетки, хотя картинка на экране была правильная. В чем причина?

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Анжела, файл неверно сохранен.
Татьяна, надпись "crossvord" переименовать в "кроссворд". Надпись "acros" заменить "по вертикали", "check" - дальше  и т.д.

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Всё переименовала, нажала "ок", жду продолжения.

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Анжела, про печать
Для того чтобы распечатать вариант страницы с решенным кроссвордом, нужно на полученной странице щелкнуть левой кнопкой мыши по названию кроссворда. Повторный щелчок по названию возвращает к исходному варианту – странице с нерешенным кроссвордом.
Полученные веб-страницы распечатываются стандартными способами как из веб-браузера, так и из текстового редактора.

Для правильной распечатки кроссворда из веб-браузера необходима пред-варительная настройка браузера (Меню «Сервис» – «Свойства обозревате-ля» – «Дополнительно» – Параметры: печать: «Печатать цвета и рисунки фона»). 

Вся нужная информация для самостоятельного изучения программы в документе hotpothelp.doc в моем варианте программы в первом посте. Это кто спешит освоить сам.

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Сегодня вставим вместо определения картинку. Процесс вставки стандартный. Но покажу пошагово.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2324570.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2314330.jpg[/IMG]

Очень важно, чтобы ваша картинка была в той же папке, что и проект программы.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2299994.jpg[/IMG]

В ячейке определения появятся знаки - не удивляйтесь. На выходе они превратятся в картинку.
Обратите внимание на размер рисунка, его можно уменьшить, задав параметры ширины и высоты.























цены электронная сигарета

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Уменя, когда я нажимаю Вставить, значки "картинки" не работают. Интересно, это моя вина или с программой что-то

----------


## sveta 2

Света! Присоединяюсь к твоим ученикам! Спасибо за школу

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

> Уменя, когда я нажимаю Вставить, значки "картинки" не работают. Интересно, это моя вина или с программой что-то


Значит, не указано куда вставить. Поставь курсор, где должна быть картинка.
Давайте проверим, что у нас получилось. Не обращайте внимание на мою абракадабру в определениях-это для скорости. Посмотрите, как работает картинка.
Для этого сохраните в той же папке проект как веб-страницу. Значок паутинки с цифрой 6
[IMG]http://*********ru/2330383.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2334479.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2321167.jpg[/IMG]

Должно получиться примерно вот так. Напишите, что у вас вышло. Если отлично работает, то будем копать дальше. Если что- то в проекте будем изменять - не забудьте потом пересохранять веб-страницу (значок паутинки  с 6)

----------


## анжела508

я пробовала вставить. получилось отлично.

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Если долго мучиться... и у меня получилось!

----------


## kozinda1

Света, у меня тоже все получилось! Копаем дальше  :Yes4:

----------


## анжела508

http://files.mail.ru/J13XWA загрузила обновленную версию кроссворда: перевод, вставила картинку. а вот проценты (очки) никак.. может что то не задала?

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Проценты появятся при нажатии кнопки "Проверить"

Пробуем вставить музыку в определения вместо картинок. Поставьте курсор, где вместо определения будет играть музыка. Например.
[IMG]http://*********net/578815.jpg[/IMG]

Файлы   с музыкой поместите в папку с проектом.

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

[IMG]http://*********net/562418.jpg[/IMG]
Вот что должно получиться после сохранения в веб-странице
[IMG]http://*********net/548082.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Анжела, посмотрела твой кроссворд, оценочная шкала есть, баллы мне 0 поставили. Оченьне понятно инструкция переведена, надо откорректировать. В целом, неплохо. Для какого класса? Сложновато. Или просто вечер уже....

Я сама в инструкции про подсказку написала, а потом удалила её. Еще стрелочки не нужные пока нам.

----------


## анжела508

> оценочная шкала есть, баллы мне 0 поставили.


Вообще то для 5-го класса.. 
Упростила, исправила.. По шкале мне тоже ноль поставили.. Мне кажеться я что то не заполнила, чтобы она работала..

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Как успехи? Не видно результатов. Видно на музыке застряли. Мой домашний комп  не вставляет медиаплеер, только через ссылку - загрузки. Отпишитесь, Лиля, Таня(и другие бойцы невидимого фронта), что у вас получилось и будем дальше копать. Жду!!

----------


## kozinda1

Светочка, спасибо за уроки! :flower:  Всё получается. 



> Мой домашний комп не вставляет медиаплеер, только через ссылку - загрузки.


Аналогично. Хотелось бы узнать почему и можно ли сделать так, что бы вставлялся плеер. :Blush2: 
Готова к новым урокам!  :Pioneer:

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Прошу прощение за молчание.Была с ученицей на областной олимпиаде. Можете поздравить-взяли первое место в своей группе. Собираюсь с мыслями. Открыла свои кроссворды, картинки вставляются, а музыка пока нет.И пока тоже при проверке выводит 0.Где-то что-то пропустила..

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Интересно получилось- я искала значок с плеером, а у меня, оказывается, просто ссылка под номером вопроса и она рабочая! чудессса :Smile3:

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Так срабатывает, если нет  встроенного плеера, я думаю, дома пыталась несколько раз , обновляла плеера. Только через ссылку в итоге получается. Буду искать выход из ситуации, а пока будем дальше делать тест.


Для создания тестовых заданий используем "желтую картошку", сразу сохраните исходник с новым названием. Оформление и редактирование такое же как и в кроссвордах. Возможность вставки картинки или музыки.  Даже в название теста или в задание.

[IMG]http://*********net/531030.jpg[/IMG]

Пробуйте, сохраните для проверки как веб-страницу.

----------


## kozinda1

> Пробуйте, сохраните для проверки как веб-страницу.


У меня получилось  :Yes4:

----------


## анжела508

> Файлы с музыкой поместите в папку с проектом.


Света, как сохранить файл с музыкой. которая нужна. Плеер, то понятно как вставлять. чтобы заиграл?

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Скопировать файл МР3 в папку, где сохранен проект.  Это для проекта нужно. Когда преобразование в веб-страницу происходит, он автоматически привяжется к тесту. Для интереса посмотри вес проекта и готового веб-теста. Для конкурсов специально укорачивала музыку, чтобы вес был не большой.

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Я всё равно разобралась. В настройках программы медиафайлы проигрываются только через Интернет Эксплоэр (Не Мозилла или Опера). 

Попробуйте теперь видеофайлы вставить. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2383646.jpg[/IMG]
Готовый веб-тест открыть как Интернет Эксплоэр.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2377502.jpg[/IMG]
Должно получиться примерно так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2379550.jpg[/IMG]

Жду результатов от вас!

----------


## kozinda1

> Я всё равно разобралась. В настройках программы медиафайлы проигрываются только через Интернет Эксплоэр (Не Мозилла или Опера).
> Попробуйте теперь видеофайлы вставить.


Ай, да Света, ай да, голова!!!!! :Laie 27:  :Kez 05:  Всё получилось и аудио, и видео вставить!  :Yahoo:  Спасибо! :flower:  Какие курсы, если есть тАкой форум и тАкие друзья!!!

----------


## sveta 2

> Когда преобразование в веб-страницу происходит, он автоматически привяжется к тесту. Для интереса посмотри вес проекта и готового веб-теста.


Света,  вот такой вопрос: сделала тест,  в него включила графику-картинки , аудио-файл,  перенесла значок  в другое место , тест открывается,  картинки  и музыка нет,  просто обозначено их место. Что-то можно сделать или перенос  с возможен только комплектом в папке со всеми заготовками ( как презентация с озвучкой)?
А надо бы только веб-значок ,  чтоб ткнул - и открылся готовый тест со всеми добавками. :Smile3:

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Всем копателям! Все рисунки, аудио и видеофайлы только с папкой работают. Чтобы ученики в файл проекта не заглянули, удалите с рабочей папки, сделайте ссылку на  пусть решают на радость себе и вам! К сожалению отдельно работают только чисто буквенные тесты.

Сразу вопрос: будем разбираться дальше? В принципе, по аналогии всё остальное. Будут вопросы - пишите!!

----------


## sveta 2

> удалите с рабочей папки, сделайте ссылку на


Это как? :Blink:  :Blush2:

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Очень просто. В  новую папку сложить рисунки(музыку или видео) и веб-тест, а файл с проектом оставить у себя в исходной папке. Перенести новую папку на другой комп( если нужно) в мои документы , а ярлык с него вывести для учеников на рабочий стол.Это для того, чтобы хакеры не залезли в исходник и не подсмотрели ответ.
Я на 12 компов в кабинете ин-тики так сделала. Сидят - решают. У них сильный ученик подсказывает остальным пальцами: в первом - третий правильный и так далее. Но они не знали, что вопросы и ответы перемешиваются при каждой загрузке - "получили" потом.

----------

